
The Chernobyl Dice: A quantum random number generator with a nixie tube display - jontro
https://imgur.com/a/3WYxF7x
======
Quequau
Surely the Github repo is a better place to link to:

[https://github.com/nategri/chernobyl_dice](https://github.com/nategri/chernobyl_dice)

~~~
jontro
Agreed, didn't think about that at first

~~~
Quequau
Sometimes I just don't get HN. I figured this would be fairly popular.

